# hydrostatic drive servicing



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Bought a used skid steer a Thomas 173. I've been checking it over for the upcoming winter, adjusted the chains replaced a couple of bearings. The problem is the left hydro static motor is very noisy, sounds like a bearing, in both forward and reverse. Is this something that can be serviced without specialized tools i.e. a dealer?

Bill


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

The hydraulic motor, needed a seal kit and to be retimed, and no, unless you have the experience & tools, can they be owner serviced, because when they come apart they have to be retimed.
But the dealer experience was really positive.

Bill


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I've spent my share of time operating skid loaders, although my Thomas experience is limited to a couple of hours in 1993, but I've fortunately not had to do much heavy maintenance on them. 

What's "retimed" mean?


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Something to do with timing the valves in the motor. 


Bill


----------

